# Cannabutter Recipes



## ganjafarmer1016 (Mar 12, 2008)

I've tried a few bud butter recipes but none of them worked very well and I was wondering if anyone could post a recipe that they know works from experience.


----------



## one million (Mar 12, 2008)

I've made butter with 2 sticks of butter and 1 oz of bud. Then made brownies with half of the butter. Shit came out strong. But the butter had a def taste of raw weed.


----------



## ganjafarmer1016 (Mar 14, 2008)

yeah ive used a quarter oz in one cup of butter before but it didnt come out strong enough so i think i might have done something wrong? i broke up the nugs into chunks and put it in a crock-pot with a cup of butter for 12 hrs over night but i still didnt get the butter as strong as i wanted. ive read somewhere that you should grind up the bud in a coffee grinder first but im not sure if it would make a difference or not. ive also read that you can make a pretty strong batch from 2-5 grams, so i cant figure out why the quarter oz i put in the cup of butter wasnt strong enough...


----------



## farway (Mar 18, 2008)

I've got a recipe that says you should use 1 ounce for one pound of butter. I think a pound is 2 cups, so that's a half oz per cup. I made this recipe a year or so ago and thought it was pretty awesome. a slice of banana bread would keep me high for hours.


----------



## farway (Mar 18, 2008)

one more thing...the same recipe suggests heating the butter/weed in a crock pot for two hours, then letting it cool for 8 hours. Then repeat the heating/cooling 2 more times. this is supposed to make it much stronger.


----------



## ganjafarmer1016 (Mar 18, 2008)

is there anyway i could get a copy of this recipe?


----------



## farway (Mar 18, 2008)

I could type up a short version of it for you tomorrow some time. I would do it tonight but I've got 2 midterms tomorrow that I am studying for.


----------



## farway (Mar 18, 2008)

a ratio of 1 ounce of weed to 1 pound of butter makes a good product, but it depends on the quality of weed.

step 1: remove large stems
step 2: use a blender, food processor or coffee grinder and grind, but do not overprocess or it will be hard to strain afterwards
step 3: heat butter in crock pot on low setting until crock pot is hot, then turn off. skim off the foam that rises to the top
step 4: repeat twice more, letting butter cool before reheating. this process gets rid of moisture in the butter (making clarified butter)
step 5: add weed, stir, heat on low, stirring occasionally for 1-2 hours
step 6: cool up to 8 hours and repeat heating/cooling process 2 more times. the butter will be thicker after the third heating
step 7: strain the butter into a large container and use when needed


----------



## potroast (Mar 19, 2008)

I learned the crock pot method from Dr. Jay's Butter recipe:


AAMC: Black Out Bud Butter

HTH


----------



## ganjafarmer1016 (Mar 19, 2008)

thanks guys, you were a ton of help


----------



## XtC in me (Apr 1, 2008)

i just bring some water to a boil then add about an oz of my shake (leaves stems) and 1 stick of butter to it and let it boil for a good hour, then i turn the heat down and let it simmer for another 2....strain the shit out put it in the fridge for a couple of hours skim off the butter and eat some toast.....it's really potent and the high is different than when you smoke it.


----------

